

Scoopler (YC S08) Digs Up Some Funding, New Features - dilanj
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/29/scoopler-digs-up-some-funding-new-features/

======
fjabre
Pretty impressive.

I tried searching on "Droid" and was getting updates posted within several
seconds of my search.. Seems pretty real time to me..!

Google should definitely keep an eye on this.

------
whather
Nice job aj and dilan!

------
sachinag
Congrats!

------
ecq
Congratulations guys!

